

IBM & Dell Get In Obama's Face With $1-Trillion Challenge - vaspers
http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-cio/interviews/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=227700281&pgno=2&queryText=

======
MaysonL
Page 1 of the article: [http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-
cio/interviews/sh...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-
cio/interviews/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=227700281)

original Palmisano/Dell op-ed:
<http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1010/43188.html>

